# Swap V6 for KA24E??



## hublocker (Jan 6, 2005)

With the current price of fuel I can barely afford to go out of town with my 1995 Nissan 4x4 with a V6 in it.

If I found a decent KA24E would that be a fairly easy swap?

I really enjoyed driving my previous 1985 truck with a 4 cylinder engine in it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You won't see much of a fuel increase with the KA24E in it as it will have to work harder than the V6. Keep in mind that the 1985 720 was a lighter body than the 86.5 and later H-bodies. Combined fuel mileage are as follows:

85 720 4WD Z24S: 17mpg
95 D21 4WD KA24E: 17mpg
95 D21 4WD VG30E: 15mpg

As you can see, there is a 2mpg gain with the KA24E. Yes, that's a decesnt gain, but keep in mind that you will have to replace the transmission, ECM and harness and the V6 has a differant gearing than the 4 cyl. So, the bigger question is: after the expense of doing the swap, how long will it take for the 2 mpg gain to recoup the cost of doing the swap and show a benefit in doing it? Keep in mind you will lose some power and torque. Also, if by chance you have an auto tranny, the KA24E was only offered with a manual trans in the 4X4 D21. I don't really see a real benefit in doing the swap, personally. You'd be better off selling your current truck and buying a KA24E equipped D21 4X4, if that's really what you want.


----------



## hublocker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you. Good advice.


----------



## Nissanramper (Jan 26, 2012)

yeah i agree i have a vg30e as well and it blows. I get 14MPG around town and about 16 on highway downhill with the wind at my back.haha but i knew a guy who had the 4 banger and he got about the same mileage. It's only a 600cc difference.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

If I could swap anything it would be the diesel motor fom my wife's '05 Jetta. That thing has all kinds of power (I know, her Jetta weighs a lot less than my HB). It gets mind boggling fuel economy and it'll probably go 500 000 - 600 000 kilometres...or more. And, usually diesel is cheaper than gas.

*sigh*


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

No kidding Grug...my wife has an 05 Golf TDI, I chipped it, to put a TDI in an HB would be AMAZING! I recently sold my 1987 Jetta TD, and the guy that bought it put it in a Suzuki Samaurai. I'm sure someone has done the swap...If I come across a thread, I'll post the link here!!! Calgary AB to Dauphin MB with 1/8 tank of fuel left!!!


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

GeoBMX4Life said:


> No kidding Grug...my wife has an 05 Golf TDI, I chipped it, to put a TDI in an HB would be AMAZING! I recently sold my 1987 Jetta TD, and the gut that bought it put it in a Suzuki Samaurai. I'm sure someone has done the swap...If I come across a thread, I'll post the link here!!! Calgary AB to Dauphin MB with 1/8 tank of fuel left!!!


Cool! 

And don't even get me started on acceleration! Her TDI accelerates like a Formula #1 racer compared to my HB. Next to my HB, that Jetta is the most reliable vehicle I've (we've) ever owned.

BTW, did your Jetta have to have the front fenders replaced (rust issues)? Volkswagen warranty has already done one and the other one's being done this summer. Something about sound proofing in the fender well that traps moisture??


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Couldn't find a Nissan on TDICLUB, but a 91 Toyota(very similar trucks)!
toyota pickup tdi swapped - TDIClub Forums
We were in the middle of fighting with VW Canada when our Golf was hit by a van...fixed anyways.
Grug, do yourself a favor and get your Jetta chipped...you'll rrrrreally giggle...and the fuel economy goes up too...I would recommend Malone tuning.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey Grug, not to jack this thread, but just a word of caution to remind you to take care of the belt maintenance on that VW diesel. I've got a Jetta sitting at work with only 80,000 miles on it that broke the Timing Belt. It literally hammered the valve stems all the way through the lifter buckets. I've never seen an engine damaged this badly. The cylinder head, hardware and camshaft are all ruined. Huge money to fix, so we are looking for a salvaged engine.

Oh, and I agree on the D21 engine swap. I think I'd stick with the 6, just because it's so much easier to change out than a conversion would be. There's an awful lot involved.

-R


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

As far as the V6 goes, shortly after I bought my 4 banger 4WD, I was disappointed with the lack of power and cursed myself for not waiting to find a V6. But then I started doing a little research and I found that the V6 was not incredibly more powerful and the fuel economy improvement was marginal. And I think the V6's weren't available in '96 and '97 (something about couldn't meet emissions standards maybe?).

And seeing as though these trucks are getting harder to find used (rust issues in my part of the world) I was happy with my truck. Mine has a rock solid frame. 

BTW, Repairman, I did have the TDI timing belt changed at the required interval. That was something a lot of people said that couldn't be ignored. The engine horror story you described was dead on with what people said could happen. (Thanks for the tip, though.)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You're correct...no V6 could be had in a 96-97 Hbody nor a 98 Frontier.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*TDICLUB Forum*



TheRepairMan said:


> Hey Grug, not to jack this thread, but just a word of caution to remind you to take care of the belt maintenance on that VW diesel. I've got a Jetta sitting at work with only 80,000 miles on it that broke the Timing Belt. It literally hammered the valve stems all the way through the lifter buckets. I've never seen an engine damaged this badly. The cylinder head, hardware and camshaft are all ruined. Huge money to fix, so we are looking for a salvaged engine.
> 
> Oh, and I agree on the D21 engine swap. I think I'd stick with the 6, just because it's so much easier to change out than a conversion would be. There's an awful lot involved.
> 
> -R


 Sorry to hear about your t-belt...Pm sent


----------



## TD27t frontier (Feb 9, 2016)

Forget the KA24E, look at the TD27t, much easier swap in a 98 for sure , since most pre-1995 TD diesel engines from nissan are mechanical pump and the TD27t was offered overseas in paths and HBs. I have an LHD Pathy running a TD27t now, and yes its manual and yes hg43 axles would be preferred, but the swap is not daunting. My Pathy was getting 35 mpg hwy (cdn gals). Look for a cheap RHD terrano or something so you have everything, fuel filter assy, rad etc. though with just a jdm motor, it wouldn't take much.


----------

